# Are these cage dimensions ok?



## Weedazon (Jul 20, 2010)

Will these cage dimensions be ok for an adult male tegu? 8 ft long in length, 32 inches wide, and about 4 ft tall. I wanted the cage to be wider, but 32 inches is the maximum that it can be in order for me to fit it through my door. So will this be plenty of room?


----------



## Weedazon (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, I'm going by this cage plan. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/27834-8x4x4-tegu-cage-tutorial.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-to ... orial.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, the general rule for cage dimensions ARE 8'x4'x4' for one adult tegu... so according to that, your cage *would* be way too narrow. Would you be able to build it in such a way that you could take it apart for transport in and out of your room? If not, then, I think, that if you were to give your tegu **PLENTY** of roaming around time, in your home and outside, it might work.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 20, 2010)

Swap your height and width to make it 8 feet long, 4 feet wide, and 32 inches tall and I think you'll be in business. Just turn it on it's side to fit through the door and furnish once inside the room :-D


----------



## Herplings (Jul 20, 2010)

Personally I think that is plenty of room.

You will find that in the Monitor and Tegu world, when it comes to cage size, hardly anyone practices what they preach.

But yeah, if you are worried about it, swap the H with the W. It will still fit thru your door that way.

Also, in my opinion you don't need a cage that tall, if that was a concern of yours. I hardly ever use a cage that is more then 2 feet tall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Swapping the height for the width would definitely work too... just beware of how close your lights are going to be your animal.


----------



## Weedazon (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I'm worried he won't have enough substrate to burrow in if I shorten the height...hmmm


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, if you're worried about burrowing depth, then you could assemble it in your room, and build it in such a way that you could take it apart if you ever have to move.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 20, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> Swap your height and width to make it 8 feet long, 4 feet wide, and 32 inches tall and I think you'll be in business. Just turn it on it's side to fit through the door and furnish once inside the room :-D



I think this is your best bet...

32" tall will be plenty of height to meet all of your/its needs... 

10" of substrate is more than enough... you'll loose a couple inches in wood thickness... so that leaves you around 20" from the top of the substrate to the ceiling of the cage, which is plenty...

That being said... The cage I just built is 96" x 34" x 40"... it doubles as a fish tank stand and aesthetics of the overall unit was a deciding factor on the hight being more than the width.

So if you choose to make it 32" wide I wouldn't hold it against you....


----------

